# Most Disappointing Big-Budget Films from the 00s



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Which big budget films of the 00s disappointed you the most, or were just plain bad?

Speed Racer is one that immediately pops up in my mind.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Speed Racer was awesome.

Transformers 1 & 2.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 21, 2009)

wolverine and spiderman 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2009)

Speedracer for sure. Maybe GI Joe......

District 9 also disappointed, but only because the fans made it out to be super amazing when it was just okay.....


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2009)

sky captain


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I thought D-9 was gonna suck horse-cock and I was pleasantly suprised.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

Can you list all the high-budget movies?


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can you list all the high-budget movies?



Nope. Just list all the shitty movies that come into your head.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Superman and Spiderman 3


I knew D-9 was gonna be awesome, it did say Peter Jackson in the beginning of the trailer when I first saw it.


----------



## Koi (Dec 21, 2009)

Spider-Man 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

Uhh......

The new Star Wars.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Daredevil and Van Helsing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

X-Men 3. 

Terminator 3. 

Spider-Man 3. 

Seems the '3''s got it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Terminator Salvation.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Alexander takes the cake


----------



## Catterix (Dec 21, 2009)

The Matrix Sequels probably...


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> X-Men 3.
> 
> Terminator 3.
> 
> ...



X-Men 3's soundtrack was one of the best this decade. At least some good came out of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

District 9 shouldn't count as big budget since most romcoms have bigger budgets.

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End (huge piece of shit)
Xmen 3 
Transformers 1&2
Badboys 2
Spiderman 3
Superman Returns
Terminator Salvation
Indian Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Troy
Van Helsing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

Catterix said:


> The Matrix Sequels probably...


 This so hard.


Roy said:


> X-Men 3's soundtrack was one of the best this decade. At least some good came out of it.


 I never pegged you as one of those pasty audiophiles.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2009)

Superman, Speed Racer and Spiderman 3. and Star Wars episode 2 and 3


----------



## Brian (Dec 21, 2009)

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
Troy
Alexander 
Spiderman 3


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2009)

_Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_, I expect most high budget films to be overly wasteful and devoid of meaning, but come on, Indy is so loveable, and this film was just wrong.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never pegged you as one of those pasty audiophiles.



omg..you don't know me at all then. 

I'm a huge whatever those things you just called me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't find the Matrix sequels that disappointing for some reason, the Cgi was quite bad tho.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> District 9 also disappointed, but only because the fans made it out to be super amazing when it was just okay.....



I think it really depends on someone's taste when it comes to that movie. I loved it though. I'm getting it on DVD. It's coming out tomorrow.

Anyway, Spiderman 3 was just....

I'd consider putting down the new Star Wars movies except that although they didn't live up to the original trilogy, they didn't totally suck or anything in my opinion. Jar Jar was extremely annoying though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2009)

d-9: small budget, just ok= not big budget disappointment


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll never forgive Bryan Singer for his $209 Million dollar love letter to Richard Donner... Superman Returns. It pretty much put any future plans for the franchise on hiatus.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Troy

Every time I think back to watching it, I get pissed off.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

Battlefield: Earth


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Box Office Flops I can think of:

Ecks vs. Sever
Battlefield Earth
Pluto Nash
The Alamo
Catwoman


----------



## ez (Dec 21, 2009)

many of the films mentioned here would also go on my list. i enjoyed _Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull _tho.

but ballistic: ecks vs sever is a must mention. 

as is The Happening.  

after those, i'd say these are the worst i've watched

white chicks
rollerball
hollow man
the hitcher
the hills have eyes 2
hostel 2
house of the dead
house of 1000 corpses


yeah...i watch lots of shitty horror flicks for lulz.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh yes, Catwoman was terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Daredevil was terrible.  But I didn't expect much and despite HORRIFIC dialogue and bad acting from Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner... it managed to turn a decent profit.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 21, 2009)

Most of them are.


----------



## Extasee (Dec 21, 2009)

*Twilight* -___- (New Moon was a bit better...)
*Madea Goes to Jail* (The parts with Madea parts were as funny as hell, but damnit I wanted a happy, funny movie. The stupid skank who was having troble in life was pissing me off.)
*Narnia* (It...just wasn't _right_)
*Terminator 3* (Walked right out of the f*ckin theatre)
*My Bloody Valentine* (Bull SHIT)
*One Last Call* (FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!)
*The Orphan* (She's f*cking 30!?!)
*Harry Potter 3+* (Dumbledore was not portrayed like in the book at ALL, and I just couldn't bring myself to watch it.)
Remake of *Halloween* FTW!! 
The Mist (...)
The Strangers (-cough- bullshit -cough-)
Grudge (Wasn't even scary. T_T)


But one movie remake I DID enjoy was 'Last House on the Left', mainly because the parents kicked the guys asses. >*]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh come on.  The Orphan was decent and you had to have walked into the theater with no expectations.  I saw the trailer maybe twice before the movie.  And I think the budget was like 10 million dollars.  Not fair!

One Last Call also probably doesn't fit into this category... but I can agree with you on one thing.  IT WAS FUCKING AWFUL!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

Btw, how was Brokeback Mountain?  I still refuse to watch it.  Not because they're gay but because they're cowboys and I just can't trust words that have the animal prefix in front of the human suffix.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2009)

Superman probably, no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

I have always disliked Superman.  So I kind of enjoyed watching Lex Luthor beat him up.  

Terrible movie though.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Btw, how was Brokeback Mountain?  I still refuse to watch it.  Not because they're gay but because they're cowboys and I just can't trust words that have the animal prefix in front of the human suffix.



lol, not big budget anyways. :ho


----------



## Extasee (Dec 21, 2009)

But in Orphan, the father is WAAAAY to oblivious to what the daughter is doing. 1.) That's not where she grebbed her arm 2.) Shit always seems to happen with her around 3.) Who the fuck else would have set the tree house on fire!?!


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2009)

Zombie Puff said:


> The Mist (...)



I would hardly call _The Mist_ a bad movie. It had some definite flaws in characterizations, so that the transition from kind of weird disaster film to a _Lord of the Flies_-esque breakdown of society felt awkward, but overall I felt it did a good job of catching a lot of the emotionality and bleakness that made King's original story fairly decent.


----------



## ez (Dec 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Superman probably, no redeeming qualities.



i didn't think it was that bad, certainly not among the worst


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Not to mention Mist had a tiny budget and for what budget it did have it was a great achievement.

Brokeback Mountain is dull, slow and badly acted. The sex scenes were just stupid. The latter half of the movie did pick up but its not worth the effort.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

The Mist was good.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 21, 2009)

Well mostly everything people have mentioned

Marvel 3s (Spiderman, X-Men)
Matrix: Reloaded and Revolution
Fantastic Four (both)
Star Wars Episode 3
Superman
Transformers (both)


----------



## Shade (Dec 21, 2009)

The Orphan was TERRIBLE. Can we have some rounds for worst of the decade too please?

That aside, Transformers 2 disappointed big time.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2009)

Matrix Reloaded and Terminator 3.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

X3, Hulk (1st obviously), Superman, oh and DBE


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Mist was good.


I enjoyed The Mist as well.  Great audience when I went and saw it.  Several people in the theater provided hilarious commentary.

I also thought the ending was really good.  I feel like I have seen around a thousand worse movies this decade.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

The mist bad? Lol what, The movie wasn't about the horror but how human nature is and how they turn primitive in such situations. The ending was also a kick in the nuts


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> X3, Hulk (1st obviously), Superman, oh and *DBE*


Martial!  Do something!


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Hulk 2003 was DREADFUL.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMist was actually great. Oh yes, Martial come and save them


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Hahaha the only thing i remember is the dog fight and him beating that tank.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Ang Lee and Eric Bana need to make another Hulk movie...



(Both of those Fantastic Four movies were really bad.)


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Hahaha the only thing i remember is the dog fight and him beating that tank.



The only thing I remember from that movie is the Hulk jumping through the desert, jumping through the desert, jumping through the desert, and jumping through the desert.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't say Transformers, since it delivered exactly what you paid for


But there are just sooo many


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

If i remember after jumping through the desert he took a short break to beat up a tank then continued his great leaping adventure through the desert


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

How about the Ring?  Or maybe Omen 2?  Or that other movie about werewolves that Wednesday from Addams Family and that dude from Dawson's Creek played in?  Electra was a huge copout as well.  Don't even get me started on Catwoman.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Wait, did i just forget about DOOM...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Mider.  The Ring was actually pretty popular.  Purists on an anime forum may prefer Ringu, but most of the country doesn't know of it's existence.  And they were extremely satisfied with the Hollywood adaptation.  Good at the Box Office and well received by critics.

I'm not a huge fan of The Ring, but to lump it together with Elektra and Catwoman?  I consider that a little harsh.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

Catwoman was horrible. Chronicles of Riddick was meh, it didn't suck though I guess. Then there's Babylon A.D. and lets throw Jumper in there too.


----------



## ez (Dec 21, 2009)

definitely agreed on jumper. what a bore.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Babylon AD wasn't "disappointing".  I had no expectations for that movie.  I expected it to suck.

But it might have been one of the 10 worst movies of the decade.  Even House of the Dead might be a better movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

Every Epic movie, disatster movie, that entire series is just bad.

Agreed, it didn't disappoint but it did suck so I'll leave it there.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Jumper sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

I wanted to fuck Rachel Bilson while watching that movie.  That counts for something.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought she was unattractive and untalented.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 21, 2009)

Most disappointing for me? LotR: The Two Towers. I fell asleep while watching it in the theater.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

I would definitely agree with the untalented remark.  Unattractive?  I certainly wouldn't put her into my top 10.  Maybe I liked her because she was younger than most of the hags I continue to see?  Seriously, it's time to push aside the old generation (Kidman, Paltrow, Jolie, etc).  I would like to see some younger women start to get some of their roles.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Jolie is still pretty hot...when she wears makeup.

But yea, they are getting old.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Every Epic movie, disatster movie, that entire series is just bad.
> 
> Agreed, it didn't disappoint but it did suck so I'll leave it there.



I don't think those counts as Big-Budget films.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Jumper you say, what about Push that movie was awful.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

I have Gia and Original Sin in my collection.  She no longer has anything I need.  

I will probably see Salt next year though.

Let's be clear though.  She did have some good movies this decade.

Wanted
Changeling
Mr and Mrs Smith
The Good Shepherd
Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I liked Wanted.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Get rid of the actresses and who do we have left? Megan Fox?


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

No, no, no, get rid of Megan Fox. Keep everyone else.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Kirsten Dunst? Keira Knightley? Rachel Mcadams? Dakota Fanning? The twit from Twilight? There are no good actresses that are bankable. Even Scarlett Johansson is annoying with her smug face.

I'll let Anne Hathaway and Ellen page go but they can't carry movies. Not like Kidman, Paltrow or Jolie.

After Star Wars Portman is a no go area.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

What's her name...from Doubt? She's a good actress.


----------



## Roy (Dec 22, 2009)

Meryl Streep. Or are you talking about Amy Adams?


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

Amy Adams, that's it, I like her.


----------



## Roy (Dec 22, 2009)

She's good. Doubt was one of her best works.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 22, 2009)

Not even gonna read this thread but for me it was Superman Returns.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2009)

Spiderman 3.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmmm, I still think Hulk 03 was no worse than The Incredible Hulk......

"Superman Returns" was another big disappointment though. It's really not a bad movie, it just suffered from

- Using the EXACT same plot from the original(it's not supposed to be a remake)

-Costing so much, yet it never showed much on-screen. Sure, there are some great money maker scenes, but for the most part, it underwhelmed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2009)

superman returns bored  to tears


----------



## ez (Dec 22, 2009)

> Most disappointing for me? LotR: The Two Towers. I fell asleep while watching it in the theater.


return of the king was far worse

how many fake 'endings' did it have again? like 4?


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 22, 2009)

These disappointed:
Eragon.
Daredevil.
Hellboy.
GI Joe.
Revolver.
Minority Report.
Let The Right One In.
The Bourne Identity and The Bourne Supremacy. (haven't seen the last one)
Mission Impossible 3.
The Ring.
Babylon AD.

These disappointed just as much but I had high expectations for them. Some of them turned out to be reasonable, but reasonable is a big disappointment if you expect epic:
Terminator 3.
Gangs of New York.
No Country For Old Men.
Alexander.
9.
Superman Returns.
X-Men trilogy.
Hulk (2003).
Jumper.
Deja Vu.
Vantage Point.
And last but not least: Avatar. This could've been so much better. I'm not impressed by pretty colors only. I had hoped to rate it a 9/10, but I'm giving it a 7.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2009)

Star Wars Episode 2 for me.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 22, 2009)

terminator 3 and salvation for me... my god i thought of leaving the cinema


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2009)

What about most surprisingly good low budget movies?


----------



## Munak (Dec 22, 2009)

Speed Racer, Superman Returns first comes to mind. Annoyingly, I enjoyed these two somewhat.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 22, 2009)

Off the top of my head:

Star Wars prequels
Spider-Man 3
Atlantis: The Lost Empire


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 22, 2009)

T Salvation.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2009)

Bad Boys 2, what a piece of crap that was. As was Rush Hour 3.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> What about most surprisingly good low budget movies?



Memento comes to mind.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 22, 2009)

If this thread had a poll, then Spiderman 3 would have the most votes, by far. Damn that movie was terrible!


----------



## Extasee (Dec 22, 2009)

Almost forgot, The Passion of the Christ
...
Care to discuss?


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't bother to watch that movie. I could care less about Christ.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 22, 2009)

Was that a big budget film? Never saw it anyway


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably the Island and Surrogates. I've seen neither for obvious reasons.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Surrogates was mediocre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't call Surrogates that much of a disappointment......then again, my expectations werent really high either.

The Passion of the Christ wasn't a big budgeted movie.......Although it was bigger than most overtly religious films.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, I just saw it cause I was bored. Knew it was going to be crappy, went anyways.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 23, 2009)

Surrogates was really disappointing. I had expected original Matrix style. Avatar actually had some similarities with Surrogates. 

Passion of the Christ was a bad snuff movie with the most obvious religious message ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

I really liked one of the scenes in passion of the Christ, other than that its was a really stupid movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 23, 2009)

Had no love for King Kong.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

I hated King Kong. I almost fell asleep  in the middle, the whole chase scene with the dinosaurs felt like it dragged on forever.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 23, 2009)

So...you gonna take a bat to Peter Jackson now?  

If you do - Imma need a copy of that vid.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't really care for the guy, but he's not that bad of a director like Michael Bay is.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

I've heard some bad things about Lovely Bones.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't care for the trailer and the reviews are mostly negative.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Passion of the Christ was a bad snuff movie with the most obvious religious message ever.



er, did you overlook that it was supposed to be a religious movie? I mean, would a movie about a Biblical story be anything else?

I think it's overrated......mainly in that I dont see his crucifixion as being enough material for a movie......Still, I think Gibson did a good job directing wise. Oddly, my favorite scenes were the cutaways of scenes before Jesus was crucified....even though I dont think most of them were in the bible.

I'd give it a 3 stars.......But when people call it a bad snuff movie, I just think

A) They havent seen many bad movies.
B) They don't know what a snuff movie is.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> er, did you overlook that it was supposed to be a religious movie? I mean, would a movie about a Biblical story be anything else?
> 
> I think it's overrated......mainly in that I dont see his crucifixion as being enough material for a movie......Still, I think Gibson did a good job directing wise. Oddly, my favorite scenes were the cutaways of scenes before Jesus was crucified....even though I dont think most of them were in the bible.
> 
> ...



They could have made this movie "realistic". But there were too much unrealistic items in this movie, especially the ending. You can make movies about biblical people and still keep it more or less realistic. But idle hope for a story about Jesus I guess.

And I was excagerating calling it a snuff movie, because I have never seen a snuff movie so I wouldn't know if this would count. What I meant was, if you leave out the religious aspect, you have a movie about a guy getting tortured and absolutely nothing more. That's not that far from the very limited knowledge I have about snuff movies.

I've seen my share of bad movies but that's completely subjective and not really an argument to debate.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> They could have made this movie "realistic". But there were too much unrealistic items in this movie, especially the ending. You can make movies about biblical people and still keep it more or less realistic. But idle hope for a story about Jesus I guess.
> 
> And I was excagerating calling it a snuff movie, because I have never seen a snuff movie so I wouldn't know if this would count. What I meant was, if you leave out the religious aspect, you have a movie about a guy getting tortured and absolutely nothing more. That's not that far from the very limited knowledge I have about snuff movies.
> 
> I've seen my share of bad movies but that's completely subjective and not really an argument to debate.



er...........Most religious movies just goes by what the Bible says. They are meant for a target audience...........religious people. 

Thats like criticizing zombieland for having zombies.....


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> District 9 shouldn't count as big budget since most romcoms have bigger budgets.
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End (huge piece of shit)
> Xmen 3
> ...



LMAO my exact toughts, altought Troy was ok, Imo


----------



## ethereal (Dec 25, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Let The Right One In.



lolwut?

Spiderman 3
Catwoman ()
Daredevil
Star Wars episode II 
Superman Returns


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2009)

> Let The Right One In.



Please explain how this is a big budget movie?

I AM LEGEND was probably the most disappointing movie of them all, I had such high hopes but they butchered the source material. Crappy symbolism, bad acting especially the woman, and those effects were terrible aswell. By the end it turned in to some low grade B Monster movie.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Superman Returns*

I'll never forgive Singer for fucking this up...


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Let The Right One In.



Too bad its not a big-budget film. How about you edit this post and put Twilight on there instead.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2009)

> Twilight



Can you be disappointed when turd stays turd?


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

I also said it can be a movie that was just plain shit, in the first post.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 25, 2009)

Casshern said:


> *Superman Returns*
> 
> I'll never forgive Singer for fucking this up...



This time, I face a whole MOUNTAIN of kryptonite!

(rep for the reference...)


----------



## raxor (Dec 25, 2009)

21

It seemed so good, with som good actors and a neat plot. But it was oh so very predictable.

Damn


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2009)

I dont think Twilight was a big budgeted movie either.

I think New Moon was......


----------



## SPN (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll have to say Evan Almighty because I recall hearing it was the most expensive comedy ever made or something like that. It never looked good and it sucked, but it automatically puts it up there because of the word "budget" in the title.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 25, 2009)

Superman Returns
Both Transformers films
Watchmen


----------



## Platinum (Dec 26, 2009)

cozen said:


> return of the king was far worse
> 
> how many fake 'endings' did it have again? like 4?



Something like that. I remember the entire theater groaning every time a fake ending happened because everyone just wanted to go home .


----------



## sparkykandy (Dec 26, 2009)

I was disappointed by the first Transformers movie.  Too much military stuff, not enough of the Transformers themselves.

I outright hated the second one.  So many sex jokes, so many....

Also, toss in a vote for Spiderman 3 from me.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Something like that. I remember the entire theater groaning every time a fake ending happened because everyone just wanted to go home .



Well, at least the whole multiple endings thing stayed true to the book.  There was actually this whole other "episode" at the end of the book- the Scouring of the Shire, where the Hobbits return to the Shire only to find that Saruman has taken it over- which was completely removed from the movie, so it could have been worse.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 26, 2009)

Rush Hour 3 (I actually enjoyed the first two)
Transformers 2
Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
Watchmen (could have been worse, but could have also been much better)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

I forgot the ultimate disappointment that was this decade. Reign of Fire. What a load of shit that was.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2009)

Transformer movies were both big budjet films which weren't good...but I didn't personally think they would be great, so I wasn't that disappointed.

Watchmen would probably be my choice.  I liked the film, but I feel it should have and could have been far greater (especially with the great opening 10 minutes).


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I forgot the ultimate disappointment that was this decade. Reign of Fire. What a load of shit that was.



I actually enjoyed a good dragon movie...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 27, 2009)

Catwoman
Superman Returns
Ang Lee's Hulk
Spider-Man 3
X-Men 3: The Last Stand
Terminator 3
Treasure Planet 
Looney Tunes: Back in Action
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Star Wars - Episode II: Attack of the Clones
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Baks (Dec 29, 2009)

Pirates of the Carribean: At Worlds End - ugh what a mess. Plus I heard that they planning to make a fourth POTC film, I dunno why.

Spidey 3 and Superman Returns where pretty disappointing as well imo.


----------

